# Downdraft hood for Traeger



## jleeman (Nov 10, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience using one of these downdraft hoods?  Seems like a great idea to prevent backflow on windy days, but I'm a little concerned with airflow....and that it's $80!

http://shop.pelletgrillaccessories.com/product.sc?productId=207&categoryId=8


----------



## talan64 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have never used one, and have not had any issues even on windy days.

I'll bet you could make a similar device for a lot less than 80 bucks, just to try out.


----------



## mlstanley1956 (Nov 11, 2014)

A solution in search of a problem?


----------



## okie52 (Jan 19, 2015)

Just got a downdraft hood for Christmas from Pelletaccesories.  I plan on attaching it in the next few days.  Will post pics.


----------



## westby (Feb 12, 2015)

I purchased a 3" elbow for less than $3 to simulate the downdraft hood.  I think it helps.  Go pick one up from your local hardware store / man's mall and see if you notice it helping at all.  If you like it and want something fancier, get the fabricated one.


----------



## okie52 (Mar 23, 2015)

mlstanley1956 said:


> A solution in search of a problem?


Maybe.  I installed mine yesterday.  Theoretically it will keep smoke in the chamber longer as well as even out temps in the chamber and along the grate.  

If the amount of smoke being generated by a pellet smoker is an issue then this might help.


----------



## okie52 (Mar 26, 2015)

2015 iphone pics 1418.JPG



__ okie52
__ Mar 26, 2015


















2015 iphone pics 1419.JPG



__ okie52
__ Mar 26, 2015


















2015 iphone pics 1420.JPG



__ okie52
__ Mar 26, 2015


----------



## okie52 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll now testify to the fact that the addition of the downdraft hood has greatly improved the smoke generated from my traeger Texas.  Evidently the greater retention of heat causes the fan/auger to oscillate with greater gaps which produces more smoke.

I am no longer using a smoke generator and the smoke now produced by my traeger is greater at 275 and below now than it was with my old traeger temp controller. 

As happy as I was with the smoke daddy big kahuna and Amazn tube smoke generators I look forward to no longer needing them.


----------



## loock28 (Jun 8, 2015)

I have one on my blazin grill works and love it I got it for the reason of even heat across the grates and it has worked very well. it also helped with added smoke flavor. I lucked out and got mine from a guy who bought it and never installed it at a lower price.


----------



## bruski (Jun 17, 2015)

what does the other side of that look like it is just a big bell style hood ?    or is it just a triangle that hoops over the vent hole?


----------



## loock28 (Jun 18, 2015)

the back side looks the same as the front except there is a hole at the top were the outlet for your smoker is. mine has 4 threaded holes basically i put bolts through the smoke stack and they threaded into the down draft hood. it was a little bit of a pain trying to get it all lined up but the wife helped and was done in like 10 mins


----------



## rceagle1 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have the Second add on rack in my lil tex elite, will this hood work with that or I have to mod the second shelf to work?


----------

